

Oh no! Hackers! - progrium
http://blogrium.wordpress.com/2009/06/17/oh-no-hackers/

======
progrium
Despite the introduction, this is not really about the controversy around the
word "hacker" ... it's about hacker culture and making it more explicit.
Perhaps I'm preaching to the choir here, and I'm sure you're sick of the
semantics discussion ... but my point is that I'm sure some of us self-
identify as hackers. Why not make it more explicit? Why don't we encourage the
values of this culture more?

